
NSA found a dangerous Windows bug and alerted Microsoft rather than weaponize it - ahiknsr
https://www.stripes.com/news/us/nsa-found-a-dangerous-microsoft-software-flaw-and-alerted-the-firm-rather-than-weaponize-it-1.614758
======
java-man
That means they have a better way to get into a Windows box.

